
GNU Parallel Port in Rust - xvilka
https://github.com/mmstick/parallel
======
jepler
Wow, what is going on with gnu parallel? It also takes 5-7x as long as "xargs
-n1 -P#" (debian stretch, i7 CPU 4C/8T). Of course, one GENERALLY runs
programs like xargs or parallel where there's nontrivial work to be done by
each program invoked, but 10s (my measurement) to 120s (author's) overhead on
only 10,000 jobs is pretty severe -- 1 to 12ms.

